# Green Mouth / Inner Beak



## Benji (Aug 8, 2011)

So when I woke up this morning I went over to Clyde's cage and took him out so that we could play. I noticed that his mouth was all green. At first I freaked out and then I realised that he has a multi-coloured string toy in his cage. So I calmed down a little, removed the toy from his cage and got him to drink from fresh water to see if it would wash out. I purchased the toy from a bird store so it is defiantly intended for birds. Is there a chance that the dye could be dangerous or that a green mouth could be caused by something completely different?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I have no idea! 

But i hope it is not harmful to Clyde!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's most likely the toy. It might just take a while to come off. When Roo eats leafy greens, she'll sometimes have a green mouth for the rest of the day. And that's not even dye. Just keep an eye on it for now.


----------



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

Usually toys are painted with food corants, so you probably shouldn't have anythign to worrie, if the toy you made/bought was meant for birds.

When i give them dark leaf vegetables they also get their beaks green, almost black. Goes way completely after 2 days.

We also have a new thing that is like an artificial cuttlebone-made perch; it's pink, and they all walk aroudn with pink beaks after poking it, but once they eat somethign else or drinkw ater it washes off. They all get their tails pink-stained from time to time


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

ohh !!! 
Hope no harm done to him


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My Lutino tiel had his face turn green from digging into his veggies...feed him any greens lately??


----------

